# Multi boot met XP

## rdvrey

Ik wil de laptop van mijn werk multi boot maken, XP prof. is de standaard installatie. De truc met:

c:\gentoo.boot="gentoo" in boot.ini

Zoals bij W2k werkt niet 

(missing <windows root>\system32\hall.dll)

De laptop heeft geen floppydrive !

Weet iemand een mogelijkheid om XP en Gentoo met een bootsloader te starten ?

groeten

Robert

----------

## Red Nalie

 *rdvrey wrote:*   

> Ik wil de laptop van mijn werk multi boot maken, XP prof. is de standaard installatie. De truc met:
> 
> c:\gentoo.boot="gentoo" in boot.ini
> 
> Zoals bij W2k werkt niet 
> ...

 

Misschien gewoon met GRUB of LILO?

LILO maakt het leven vrij makkelijk, maar is ook vrij lelijk maar is wel heel makkelijk.

GRUB is iets moeilijker maar als het eenmaal werkt heb je een prachtige bootloader  :Smile: 

----------

## rdvrey

Het starten van W98 via lilo gaat prima en een gecombineerde W98 en W2k gaat ook. Maar W2k of Xp, daarvan heb ik geen voorbeeld kunnen vinden. De bootsloader van XP prof en Xp home lijken ook verschillend (ik heb geen dissasembler) maar diff met de files van de eerste 446 bytes geeft een verschil op. En na het terug kopieren van de MBR ( ik heb gelukkig met dd de eerste 446 bytes opgeslagen) lijkt het ook zo te zijn dat de drive mapping (als je die met manage computer wijzigd) ook in de MBR te staan (de drive mapping was weg na het terug kopieren van de MBR) Ik heb dit echter nog niet definitief kunnen vaststellen.

Daar komt bij dat er problemen met setup van Xp kunnen ontstaan. 

Ik wil de MBR het liefst ongwijzigd laten.

Robert

----------

## wilbertnl

Ik gebruik XP Pro samen met FreeBSD en Linux.

Windows XP staat op de eerste primary partitie van mijn eerste disk.

Mijn entry in het Grub menu ziet er zo uit:

```
title           Microsoft Windows XP Professional

                rootnoverify (hd0,0)

                chainloader +1
```

----------

## iKiddo

 *wilbertnl wrote:*   

> Ik gebruik XP Pro samen met FreeBSD en Linux.
> 
> Windows XP staat op de eerste primary partitie van mijn eerste disk.
> 
> Mijn entry in het Grub menu ziet er zo uit:
> ...

 

En anders kun je mappen. `info grub` heeft _veel_ informatie over hoe je de verschillende windows edities aan de praat kunt krijgen met grub.

----------

## blub

Ik heb vorige week met de aankomende examens ook nog eens windows geïnstalleerd op men tweede disk en grub & lilo kunnen mijn tweede disk niet vinden tijdens het booten ?

Eens men kernel opgestart is vinden ze natuurlijk wel de twee disks :-(

De twee schijven steken op een aparte UDMA controller misschien zal het daar wel iets met te maken hebben.

----------

## Red Nalie

 *blub wrote:*   

> Ik heb vorige week met de aankomende examens ook nog eens windows geïnstalleerd op men tweede disk en grub & lilo kunnen mijn tweede disk niet vinden tijdens het booten ?
> 
> Eens men kernel opgestart is vinden ze natuurlijk wel de twee disks 
> 
> De twee schijven steken op een aparte UDMA controller misschien zal het daar wel iets met te maken hebben.

 

Dat is zeer raar, ik heb namelijk dezelfde situatie...

Zal ik mijn GRUB config eens geven hiero? (plz hold  :Wink: )

[edit]

Wacht even 15mins, mn baas loopt hier rond, over 15mins issie weg en kan ik een SSH naar mn thuisbak uitvoeren   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## blub

Je mag het altijd posten maar ik weet niet of het iets gaat helpen.

Als ik tijdens het booten bij grub zelf naar de "command" ga in grub en typ boot (hd.. en dan op TAB druk kan ik alleen maar 0 kiezen, dus hd1 kent hij niet :-(

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hde2

initrd=/boot/initrd-1024x768

# Below needed only for people who dual-boot

title=Windows2003

map (hd0) (hd1)

map (hd1) (hd0)

rootnoverify (hd1,2)

chainloader +1

```

Als ik dus win2003 wil nemen dan zegt hij dat hij de disk hd1 niet vind.

Na het booten vind hij disk 1 wel in grub :-(

En lilo blijft gewoon hangen bij alle opties behalve bij gentoo natuurlijk

```

menu-scheme=Wb

boot = /dev/hde

prompt

#boot=/devices/discs/disc0/disc

map = /boot/System.map

lba32

delay = 50

#vga = normal   # Normal VGA console

vga=0x317

        image = /boot/bzImage

        root = /dev/hde2

        #root = /devices/discs/disc0/part3

        label = Gentoo

        read-only # read-only for checking

        initrd=/boot/initrd-1024x768

        other = /dev/hdg

        #other = /devices/discs/disc0/part1

        label = DISK2

        #table = /dev/hdf

        other = /dev/hdg2

        table = /dev/hdg

        label = win

        other=/dev/hdg2 ## Your windows partition

        label=maps

        table=/dev/hdg

        map-drive=0x80   # Change the bios detection order of the primary

               to=0x81  # disks so that windows thinks it is on the master

           map-drive=0x81   # and will boot.

                to=0x80

```

Ik heb een Promise UDMA100 controller.

LILO version 22.3.3, Copyright (C) 1992-1998 Werner Almesberger

grub (GNU GRUB 0.92)

Ik morgen nog wat proberen anders zwier ik die windows wel voorlopig op men eerste disk.

----------

## Red Nalie

```

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

timeout 5

default 0

title=Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/bzImage root=/dev/hda3

title=Windows XP

map (hd0) (hd1)

map (hd1) (hd0)

root (hd1,1)

rootnoverify (hd1,1)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

Probeer het hier eens mee  :Smile: 

[edit]

Als hij idd 1 niet herkend, zou je eens moeten kijken of hij die tijdens de POST (van je BIOS) wel vind...

Is dat wel het geval, dan moet je je kernel eens controlleren of je je IDE-controller wel goed hebt ondersteund

----------

## rdvrey

Goed nieuws, Grub boot ook mijn XP prof (is door EDS geinstalleerd en gemodificeerd). En inderdaad de drive mappings van XP staan in de MBR maar grub heeft hier geen last van, Xp heeft ook geen last van Grub ook niet met de drive mappings.

Robert

----------

## Rick

misschien wat laat maar dit wil ook wel werken windows bootloader mod

----------

## blub

toch liever mijn Linux windows laten booten en niet andersom !

als je een nieuwe versie van windows installeerd werkt het misschien al niet meer ?

----------

## wouzer

Ik doe het liever andersom. Laat Windows mijn Linux maar booten. Ik heb een cd waar mijn Gentoo bootsector op staat als linux.bin.

Als Windows weer eens over de datum is (eens in de drie a vier maanden) moet je opnieuw installeren. Windows overschrijft dan je MBR weer. Het enige wat ik dan hoef te doen is die file naar C:\ kopieren en de boot.ini aanpassen.

grtz,

Wouzer51

----------

## Rick

doe jij drie a vier maanden met windows? wow, bij mij houden ze het eigenlijk nooit langer dan een maand vol  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Maar ik installeer toch liever grub eventjes overnieuw dan dat ik die windows bootloader gebruik (grub is ook al een heel stuk mooier dan windows) tja het is het wat mij betreft wel waard hoor.

grub install is toch niets meer dan:

 *Quote:*   

> grub
> 
> root (hd0,0)
> 
> setup (hd0)
> ...

 

----------

## paultje3181

Met lilo heb ik het hier prima aan de praat.

Kijk gewoon even naar je lilo.conf.example en verander de partities zonodig (en natuurlijk # weghalen als het nodig is.)

en dan opslaan als lilo.conf en /sbin/lilo. Ging bij mij meteen goed. (behalve vorige week. Lag te klooien en toen denk ik een verkeerde versie van lilo binnengehaald. Deed ineens niks meer, kwam win niet in, terwijl ik niks veranderd had in lilo.conf  :Very Happy:  )

----------

